# RCS versus an Eheim 2213



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anyone know for sure if RCS will surive if they are sucked into an Eheim 2213. I have about 100RCS or so in my tank and every time I've cleaned the filter I haven't seen any in there. It would seem very unlikely that non got sucked in.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I just cleaned out my 2213 the other day and I found about 20 Celestial pearl danio fry and another 20 or so CRS babies and some that were almost adult size!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for that info Eklikewhoa. I assume they were in the bottom after removing the basket. That's really amazing that none have been sucked in through the Cal Aqua Glass pipes. One danger I did find with these pipes is that the otos get sucked into the slots on the return and can not get out. I did lose two of them this way.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't know about an Eheim, but I know they will survive Rena's. One time I quit counting at 35 rcs in the filter bottom.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a 2213 with the Cal Aqua pipes as well but my Intake is positioned in the middle of a Javafern forest which is where most all the inhabitants go to breed I guess so they got sucked up there. 

Never had any problems with my otos getting sucked up but the snails tend to lose their life to it.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Just cutout a little hole in an AquaClear sponge and slip it over the intake of the Eheim...makes a nice pre filter. The holes in the AquaClear filters are large enough not to impede the efficiency of the filters too much...I've found them to be the best. I've tried other sponges that are denser with finer holes and those had a tendency to clog easily. It's a cheap fix...especially considering the costly losses of your fish and shrimp to a device that's meant to help keep your critters alive :heh:


----------

